
Dell: “we are associated” with organizations doing “technology phone scams” - DavidSJ
https://www.facebook.com/Dell/posts/1018032944899575
======
ocdtrekkie
It is a simple typo, as a latter comment clarified.

~~~
DavidSJ
Yes, seems so.

